# φιλόλογος



## tina1606

Καλημέρα!!!

Μπορώ να το μεταφράσω philologist? Φιλόλογος καθηγητής

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## cougr

Καλημέρα tina1606,

φιλόλογος = philologist

Φιλόλογος καθηγητής = philology teacher/lecturer/professor


----------



## tina1606

OK!
Thank youu!!


----------



## shawnee

I would welcome some clarification on the use of this term in Greece. It is my understanding that anyone with an Arts degree calls themselves a φιλόλογος, whereas the term has a much more limited use in English.


----------



## tina1606

Φιλόλογος in Greece and Cyprus is the person who teaches any language. Ι mean the one who teaches spanish is spanish filologos or he teaches spanish filologia(phylology).
Is it more clear now?


----------



## cougr

tina1606 said:


> Φιλόλογος in Greece and Cyprus is the person who teaches any language.



In that case tina, perhaps_ language teacher_ is a better translation because as shawnee has alluded to above, _philologist_ means something different.


----------



## tina1606

Ok thank you.

But please explain to me what does philologist mean in english?


----------



## shawnee

From the wikipedia entry on the subject:
 In British English usage, and in British academia, "philology" remains largely synonymous with "historical linguistics", while in US English, and US academia, the wider meaning of "study of a language's grammar, history and literary tradition" remains more widespread.


----------



## tina1606

thank you


----------

